
Why work visa applications have to suck? - brunojppb
https://bpaulino.com/entries/8-why-work-visa-applications-have-to-suck
======
Justsignedup
Yeah, basically if you have a work visa, companies who pay for it know you're
basically not gonna leave. That's what they bank on.

